# My first Complete Kitchen Cabinet Built from Scratch



## Scluff (Jun 15, 2013)

I am brand new here this being my first post and am interested on what I can learn and or teach here. After building individual cabinets and bathroom vanity's for clients I took on the task of the design, construction, and installation of kitchen cabinets. Now I also nailed down the new wood flooring and did the tile work but this is a woodworking forum. I wanted different dimension so I made some in larger depths. The glass was a glue chip style in the doors.











I found a lady in California that would take a Tuscany photo and turn it into six inch ceramic tiles for behind the stove. Then used some bathroom tile edge trim to frame it. The rest of the back splash was 4 inch Venetian tiles with some medallions I found.










There was no pantry so I included one with a cabinet and two large drawers. Next to that I created a medicine cabinet and built in microwave shelf to pull it off the counter.










I wanted the door panels to recess back but could not find a local supplier with the molding I wanted. I rabbited a narrow chair rail type molding with my table router; that was not an easy task. Turn out nice though, I also used edge molding to create the panel look on the end panels. 

For the island I bought a copper sink online and added some end units by turning hand rail posts upside down and adding a shelf and drawer. 










I primed the cabinets with Kilz then used a latex base coat followed by an solvent based gel stain for an antiqued look, then finished with a water base clear topcoat. Thank you


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

You did a pretty sweet job on all of it. :thumbsup:

It looks awesome. Thank you for showing us. And welcome to the forum. We're glad to have you on board.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

By solvent based I assume your talking about some type of oil finish. However oil over latex is ok but I on't think another water based product should or could be put over that finish. Maybe I'm not understanding you right or these finishes are different then paint.

What materials did you use for the cabinets?

I like that painted seen over the pantry I think you said it was.


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

rrbrown said:


> By solvent based I assume your talking about some type of oil finish. However oil over latex is ok but I on't think another water based product should or could be put over that


I was always taught that oil based finishes could not be used over latex. Latex finishes allow some moisture transference, whereas oil based finishes do not. If the wood loses moisture thru the latex base coat it will push the oil based coat off of the surface. At least that's how I was taught, I could be wrong.


----------



## Scluff (Jun 15, 2013)

BZawat said:


> I was always taught that oil based finishes could not be used over latex. Latex finishes allow some moisture transference, whereas oil based finishes do not. If the wood loses moisture thru the latex base coat it will push the oil based coat off of the surface. At least that's how I was taught, I could be wrong.


This particular project was hand finished over MDF cabinet boxes with poplar face frames so there would not be any grain showing. It messes with the text books I know; they look the same after five years. The home is in a rainforest of the great northwest where moss grows on everything. 
If I have a client that wants a showroom painted finish or was a heavy smoker then everything is either oil or lacquer sprayed. But we have done many commercial and residential jobs with a latex base and oil gel stain finish. The gel stain is very light and finished with a large dry brush. After trial and error it seems to work well for us; try it.


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

AWWWWWESOMMMMME! Love the finish as well as the overall design. Nicely done!


----------



## madge45 (Jun 25, 2013)

*Yes*

That's exactly what I want in my kitchen, verrrry nice job.


----------



## Gotspiccoli (Jun 26, 2013)

I feel like a grilled cheese sandwich made in that kitchen would be immaculate!


----------



## 9poundhammer (May 6, 2013)

Really, really nice job!!! I love the look of the finish and the design is great. Love the island too. It gives me a lot of ideas for my dream kitchen. 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Nice work. Those cabinets look great!


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

I am curious about the cabinets that have the teapot and glasses in them are they real or is that the door front and there are corn flakes and pop tarts behind them?
I like your work,


----------

